# Were i can get Stand Light Fixture Hangers?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need something like this

http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaticL...ures-AquaticLife-AK01209-FILTACMOFTHK-vi.html

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from...ghting+Hanging+Kits&_sacat=See-All-Categories

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

You can try making your own if you are crafty enough. Most of that stuff you can buy at Rona or Home Depot. From the fixtures to the light sockets. It'll cost you a FRACTION of the retail cost of one of those things.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If your planning to make a set, make me a set (2 pole / hanger) too!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> If your planning to make a set, make me a set (2 pole / hanger) too!


If I was planning to make, I would not ask where to buy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> I need something like this
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaticL...ures-AquaticLife-AK01209-FILTACMOFTHK-vi.html
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from...ghting+Hanging+Kits&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Here you go Greg:

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/i...ucts_id=2136&zenid=uorhbadj9rn8sn1s640ed17i66

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_52_234&products_id=2135
--
Paul


----------

